#   >   >    ?

## R3ZP

.
              .http://www.vhfdx.ru/apparatura/pa500-mrf300an-mrf300bn
      ,            .
                .    400    70%       ,    ,    .
  ,        .  ""    "" .
  :
1.       . -      , -         (   ).         ?   ,          ,               ,     .
2.          ?
          .    ,     .      25    1:4 ( )      50     ,      12.5            25  .       10.77 ...
3.        ?
4. ...
    .  - "   " ,     25 .   .     .
           ?       ?
 ,         .    ,       ,          .
   ,  .
 ,   ,    ,      .              .

----------



----------

